# DIY ever wonder what to use onion bags for?



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have some food that my fish prefer to pick at. The plastic mesh bags onions come in are great for feeding. I actually sewed one into a little pouch so it stays flat in the clip.

Works great, although the salt water dissolves the thread....


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

You should use thin fishing line. That does not disolve in salt water.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

man.. that pic looks better than my whole tank!! LOL


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Crayon said:


> I have some food that my fish prefer to pick at. The plastic mesh bags onions come in are great for feeding. I actually sewed one into a little pouch so it stays flat in the clip.
> 
> Works great, although the salt water dissolves the thread....


Cheryl, your tank looks empty...you need a few more fish


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> Cheryl, your tank looks empty...you need a few more fish


I only have 42 in the tank. &#128556; Today, just purchased #43 A line spot flasher wrasse.‼
But I am in need of a leather jacket file fish to deal with an aptasia outbreak. My peppermint shrimp are on strike with the TA's at U of T. Either that or they became dinner for somebody.......&#127844;


----------



## buffalo (Mar 6, 2010)

Good idea. Fish usually tear the nori sheet and it floats around the aquarium.


----------



## catfishgurl (Aug 5, 2012)

*onion bag DIY*

I use a piece of onion bag secured with a rubber band over the end of my python water changer. It prevents small fish from being sucked in and curious fancy goldfish from injuries. The mesh is large enough so the detritus still gets through.


----------

